# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports > [CR XI] valeur d'un champ de parametres grace  un autre

## kanuma

Bonjour  tous, je travaille sous crystal reports depuis peu et j'ai un peu de mal avec les paramtres. 
J'essaye de faire en sorte qu'un paramtre ait une ou plusieurs valeurs en fonction du rsultat d'une requte qui elle-mme dpend d'un paramtre  :8O: .

Je m'explique. En fait j'ai une premire requte assez simple (lentte de mon rapport) qui va chercher des champs grce un "ID", disons "A_ID", pass en paramtre. 
Cette requte me renvois donc plusieurs champs dont un "ID" qui mintresse ici que l'on va appeler "B_ID". 

A cot de a, j'ai une deuxime requte plus grosse elle (le corps) donc le paramtre de slection, disons "C_ID", doit tre gale  la valeur "B_ID" rcuprer prcdemment. 
Sachant que "B_ID" peut retourner plusieurs valeurs diffrentes et qu'ensuite je devrait faire une rupture par groupe en fonction du nombre de "B_ID" que j'aurais rcuprer.

Bref ma question est comment je puis-je faire a? 
D'ailleurs est-ce que c'est faisable?
J'ai essayer de modifier mes champs de paramtres de plusieurs faons diffrentes mais a ne change rien, je n'arrive pas  rcuprer les valeurs voulues. 

Toute aide est la bienvenue. 
Merci d'avance.

----------


## jcb47

Bonjour,

Si j'ai bien compris votre problme voici la solution propose :

Elle consiste  utiliser les 'Champs Formule' comme suit :

    Crer un paramtre *"Paramtre_1"* qui sera saisi au dmarrage de l'tat

    Crer un *'Champ Formule '* "Test_1" par exemple et saisir la formule suivante :
*mid({?Parametre_1},1,2)* // Rcupre les positions 1 et 2 du Paramtre_1 saisi au dmarrage
     Crer un aute *'Champ Formule'* "TEST_2" et saisir la fourmule suivante :
*mid({?Parametre_1},3,5)* //Rcupre les positions 3  7 du *Paramtre_1* saisi au dmarrage
     Crer tous les autres *'Champ Formule'* dont vous pouvez avoir besoin de la mme faon que pcdemment.
     Ensuite placez les *'Champs Formules'* dans votre tat en fonction du rsultat que vous souhaitez obtenir sachant qu'un *'Champ Formule'* peut constituer un *Groupe*.

Cordialement

JCB47

----------


## kanuma

Tout d'abord, merci pour votre aide. Mais pourriez-vous m'expliquer ce que vous entendez par "les positions du paramtre"?
Parce que mon "paramtre_1" d'entre n'a qu'une seule valeur. 
Par contre c'est le rsultat de ma "requte_1" (len-tte du rapport) qui peut en avoir plusieurs et que j'aimerais rcuprer pour en faire un "paramtre_2" dans le but d'alimenter ma "requte_2" (les valeurs contenues dans la section dtails). 
Et ces valeurs l, je devrait les afficher en fonction de mon "paramtre_2"(si j'ai trois identifiants diffrents, j'afficherais trois fois le rsultat de ma "requte_2" avec des valeurs diffrentes en fonction de la valeur de mon "paramtre_2").

Je me suis surement mal exprimer dans mon premier message mais c'est pas facile  expliquer par crit, surtout tant dbutant en Crystal, mais je peux ressayer si vous voulez.

Cordialement

----------

